# CWD quota reached?



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

I hunt in core CWD zone. After my buddy taking a 7pt and I a doe, we went to a deer check station and requested testing. We made the DNR rep fully aware that these deer were harvested in a Core CWD county. For whatever reason, he told us that the testing quota had already been reached for the county. What!?!? We insisted the deer get tested, and we did prevail, but why would they even say that? All over the DNR website it says not to eat a deer that tests positive for CWD? What gives?


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

If you don’t test it I guess technically it doesn’t test positive. Sounds like you can eat it if you don’t test it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

BugSlugger said:


> I hunt in core CWD zone. After my buddy taking a 7pt and I a doe, we went to a deer check station and requested testing. We made the DNR rep fully aware that these deer were harvested in a Core CWD county. For whatever reason, he told us that the testing quota had already been reached for the county. What!?!? We insisted the deer get tested, and we did prevail, but why would they even say that? All over the DNR website it says not to eat a deer that tests positive for CWD? What gives?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> BugSlugger said:
> ...


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Wallywarrior said:


> If you don’t test it I guess technically it doesn’t test positive. Sounds like you can eat it if you don’t test it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a humble opinion, but our DNR appears to have gotten a little wishy washy about the whole issue.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

BugSlugger said:


> ..........
> .... but why would they even say that?


Rules for transporting deer in Core CWD area are on page 45 of the digest.
Only a guess, but if you said that the deer were going to be processed within the Core Area perhaps they were letting you know that testing was optional.
Glad you knew that you could still get them tested even though the quota had been reached earlier and insisted that they be tested.
Had you not wanted the patch you could have gone to a drop-off location, filled out the tags and left the heads(minus antlers) and the deer would have been tested without the discussion.

L & O


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

They have a quota (goal) for the number of deer in each specific area. I assume they set it based on statistics and budget. 

I'm sure that's what the worker was referring to


In fact, you can even view their goals here

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79608_90516_90536-501527--,00.html


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

It is simply another example of the two faces of the DNR showing in glaring form.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ridgewalker said:


> It is simply another example of the two faces of the DNR showing in glaring form.


I don't think that's it at all. It sounds like this employee did not handle the request well, but they were likely just trying to let that person know that testing is not mandatory and the quota has been reached if they wish not to have a test.
The majority of hunters stop at the check stations for the patch, not the test.

L & O


----------



## Justsayin (Dec 9, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> I don't think that's it at all. It sounds like this employee did not handle the request well, but they were likely just trying to let that person know that testing is not mandatory and the quota has been reached if they wish not to have a test.
> The majority of hunters stop at the check stations for the patch, not the test.
> 
> L & O


If this were a one off, single location, but that does not appear to be the case. A consistent message like this only comes from leadership. Test goals have existed purely to support statistically relevant surveillance since CWD was found in 2015. This is the first year that hunters have been discouraged from testing and must beg, insist, demand tests occur. What changed?? This is occurring in CWD core and management zones.

Shouldn't goals aimed at increasing harvest in CWD areas be supported with budget for testing. Does it not discourage hunters from assisting with CWD management in the zones when the DNR limits the "free" testing in these areas?? Not the first action taken contrary to stated goals... What do you think will happen when core zone hunters must pay the inflated (4x) $100 fee to get their deer tested? Will fewer test, fewer deer be taken or fewer hunters? I can see it will likely be some combination of all three.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Justsayin said:


> 1)...................
> This is the first year that hunters have been discouraged from testing and must beg, insist, demand tests occur. What changed?? This is occurring in CWD core and management zones.
> 2)...................
> What do you think will happen when core zone hunters must pay the inflated (4x) $100 fee to get their deer tested? Will fewer test, fewer deer be taken or fewer hunters? I can see it will likely be some combination of all three.


1. There were a few posts last year saying pretty much the same thing......they wanted the test, told it isn't necessary and then had to repeat "we want the test". I still think it's most likely an employee not being very customer friendly. I might be the same after 8 hours of listening to deer stories and looking at deer teeth.
2. I don't know. Hope it remains free. If not I expect some will kill way less or drop out. Maybe not a lot, but some are already on the edge. 

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

No testing, no positives. 

Hey look APR's eliminate CWD in the deer herd.....yeah dnr!

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Justsayin said:


> If this were a one off, single location, but that does not appear to be the case. A consistent message like this only comes from leadership. Test goals have existed purely to support statistically relevant surveillance since CWD was found in 2015. This is the first year that hunters have been discouraged from testing and must beg, insist, demand tests occur. What changed?? This is occurring in CWD core and management zones.
> 
> Shouldn't goals aimed at increasing harvest in CWD areas be supported with budget for testing. Does it not discourage hunters from assisting with CWD management in the zones when the DNR limits the "free" testing in these areas?? Not the first action taken contrary to stated goals... What do you think will happen when core zone hunters must pay the inflated (4x) $100 fee to get their deer tested? Will fewer test, fewer deer be taken or fewer hunters? I can see it will likely be some combination of all three.


From their own website....


----------

